# Reliance Wired Broadband on Beetel 450TC1 ADSL 2+ Wireless Router



## sikandarbaqt (May 1, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I had purchased Beetel 450TC1 Adsl2+ Router to use wifi for my Airtel Broadband Connection. But recently I have switched services to Reliance Wired Broadband Internet. Reliance is providing me Cable Internet with Rj45 cable which does not fit into the line-in slot of Beetel 450TC1. I believe it is because it is a Rj11 cable slot. But the router does have 4 lan ports. I would like to know if there is a way in which I can still  use this router for my reliance connection without having to invest in new routers?

1) I would like to know if there is a way to fix this cable issue through some cable converter or adapters
2) Will I have to make any changes in the network settings of my laptop and,
3) What will be the configuration settings for reliance connection on beetel to access wireless internet?

Can you guys help please?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2014)

there is no cable issue,reliance & airtel use different technologies for their broadband services.just connect incoming reliance lan cable to one of the lan port & connect your laptop to beetel using wifi,there are no user controllable settings in reliance broadband like airtel where you can save your username/password etc.you have to login into reliance page from any device connected to beetel modem & after that net access will be available on any connected device.


----------



## sikandarbaqt (May 2, 2014)

First and foremost, thank you very much for your response. It gave me some hope that this could be put to work.

Unfortunately, I got no internet access on my laptop when I connected the reliance cable in one of the LAN Ports and tried to access net through wifi. Is there any thing I need to modify in the Beetel home page (192.168.1.1)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

before accessing net you have to open the reliance login page(new ip is 220.224.142.229 i think but not sure).this page/ip can only be opened on reliance broadband connection & only after a successful login you will get net access on all connected devices.also note that with opendns/google dns sometimes this reliance login page fails to open.


----------



## sikandarbaqt (May 7, 2014)

Wow.. I didn't know it could be so simple to make my Beetel 450TC1 router work with Reliance Broadband Connection. Thanks a ton Whitestar_999. 

I am able to connect wireless using Beetel 450TC1 Modem/Router. The only thing I see as a challenge is I am able to connect only one device to the wifi at a time. Say, if I login thru laptop to the Reliance Login Page I am no longer able to use Wifi internet on my phone and vice versa.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2014)

i forgot to add that for simultaneous net access on multiple devices you have to use mac cloning/spoofing feature in your mode/router.using this feature you need to set your modem/router mac id to the mac id of the device you use to login into reliance network.once done you just need to login from that device whose mac id yo set in your modem/router & after that net access will be available on all devices connected to modem/router.


----------



## sikandarbaqt (Oct 22, 2014)

I wanted to thank you because it actually worked. But I lost the link to this site and thread. Somehow managed to found it.

Once again thank you so much for your time and effort. 

Now I have cancelled my Reliance Broadband. They provide a pathetic customer service!


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 23, 2014)

sikandarbaqt said:


> Now I have cancelled my Reliance Broadband. They provide a pathetic customer service!



short love story lol 

where are you based, btw.. how is the service?


----------



## puneet_84 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello,
I have been a user of cable broadband (youbroadband, pune)
You should get a normal router with wifi (not ADSL) with a RJ45 port for WAN.
Plug the lan cable from the cable modem to the wan port of the router.
In router settings for connection change it from pppoe to cable modem and set it to always on.
Then the router will dial the modem and connect you to the net and then you can connect as many devices on wifi and will work simultaneously.


----------



## sikandarbaqt (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for your response puneet.. I have already got rid of their service. But what whitestar_999 suggested worked well for me. So I do not think there is need to invest in any new router. Cable broadband can be put to work even with ADSL modem.

- - - Updated - - -

Hi anirbandd...if I have to describe about the service in your way I would certainly not consider it to be a love story, it was more like a one-night stand 

On a serious note, the connection is good as long as it works but the moment it stops you might have to deal with ugly irresponsible idiots who would care least.

(Their technical manager at Chennai office suggested me to cancel the service. I was told that it may take upto 2 months to fix the issue. In spite of the fact I was willing to wait, he asked me to cancel and when checked about the installation charges I paid to them he reminded me about the agreement that I signed while signing up for their service. Maybe it is their practice to make money thru installation charges lol)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2014)

It seems that with Reliance it is a hit or miss kind of service.The best service seems to be of Airtel broadband followed by bsnl(if lines in your area are underground).


----------



## sikandarbaqt (Jan 8, 2017)

Whitestar I need your support again. I am back on Reliance Network... What do you mean by mac id. What should my mac id be or where can i find it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2017)

run *ipconfig /all* in command prompt & see the physical address(something like AB-CD-12-34-EF-56) of "Ethernet adapter Ethernet"(this is lan port usually realtek or intel,common for both laptops & desktops) & "Wireless lan adapter wifi"(laptops will always have this).In case of laptops one can select either lan mac id or wifi mac id for cloning,just remember that whichever id is used for cloning only that device id connection type needs to login first(i.e.login first using device's lan if lan mac id cloned or login using device's wifi if wifi mac id is cloned)


----------

